# DJI Phantom 3



## dascrow (Apr 10, 2015)

I've been considering a quadcopter purchase for the last year or so.   I've been waiting for prices to come down some and the technology to get better.   DJI recently announced the Phantom 3 this week and I'm thinking about finally pulling the trigger on the pro version.







DJI Phantom 3 Professional: DJI Phantom 3 Professional Quadcopter with 4K CP.PT.000181 B H

DJI Phantom 3: DJI Phantom 3 Advanced Quadcopter with 1080p Camera CP.PT.000160

Thoughts?


----------



## Tailgunner (Apr 25, 2015)

Price wise isn't not too bad. Thats about what you would spend on a Phantom 2 w/Gimbal and Gopro 4 black. Now with that said, I like the new Auto take off and auto landing. Phantoms are some of the easiest flying hobby copters on the planet and this only makes them that much easier.

On a side note, I strongly suggest using a UV or Polarizer filter in the beginning. I experienced a rough landing once and nicked the lens on my Gopro.

I picked up one on Amazon for about $12 and it comes with a lens cap. No installing needed, it just fits snug over the lens. Then you screw in the filter like a regular camera filter and pop the lens cap off before flight. 

Amazon.com HOT Filter CPL 37MM Circular Polarizing Lens For gopro Hero 3 Hero 3 sports Go pro Camcorders Black GP118 Camera Photo


----------



## snerd (Apr 26, 2015)

Man I'd LOVE to have one. The more I look at the specs, it looks like the battery is only good for like 10-15 minutes at a time?! That seems really short! But it does look killer cool!


----------



## Tailgunner (Apr 26, 2015)

snerd said:


> Man I'd LOVE to have one. The more I look at the specs, it looks like the battery is only good for like 10-15 minutes at a time?! That seems really short! But it does look killer cool!



The Phantom 2 is good for 20-22 Minutes and I believe the Phantom 3 is pushing 25 minutes. Landing and swapping batteries is simple but unfortunately, extra batteries run $129 each.


----------



## snerd (May 3, 2015)

Just preordered mine! There's a deal on Amazon for the 3, plus 3 batteries, prop guards, 2 Sandisk 64gb cards, light strip and more for $1599. I was on it like ugly on an ape!!!


Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tailgunner (May 3, 2015)

snerd said:


> Just preordered mine! There's a deal on Amazon for the 3, plus 3 batteries, prop guards, 2 Sandisk 64gb cards, light strip and more for $1599. I was on it like ugly on an ape!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk Pro



Sweet deal! A regular Phantom 2 Vision will set you back about that much and the batteries alone can run $129 each!


----------



## snerd (May 3, 2015)

It's through a reseller, and I wasn't too happy that he ran my card today, nearly a month before shipping!


----------



## Tailgunner (May 4, 2015)

snerd said:


> It's through a reseller, and I wasn't too happy that he ran my card today, nearly a month before shipping!



I'd be upset too. That can cause crap to bounce and incur fees etc.


----------



## TImsytanker (May 4, 2015)

Have seen stories of bad jello with Phantom 3, going to stick with my Phantom 2 for now. Also think Lightbridge range is restricted according to gps location, ie. those of us in Europe get shorter range. With my 2 and Groundstation I can get over two miles away from me and depending on conditions I can get FPV over a mile. Let's see a Phantom 3 do that!


----------



## TImsytanker (May 4, 2015)

On the negative side, I restrict my Phantom 2 flights to 13 mins, my bird carries a lot of extra stuff and I like to have battery reserve 'just in case'. 20 -25 mins with a Phantom 3 is a good step forward.


----------



## TImsytanker (May 4, 2015)

My setup 1


----------



## TImsytanker (May 4, 2015)

My setup 2


----------



## TImsytanker (May 4, 2015)

My setup 3


----------



## TImsytanker (May 4, 2015)

My setup 4


----------



## snerd (May 4, 2015)

TImsytanker said:


> Have seen stories of bad jello with Phantom 3......!


Would be very interested to hear them. Are they from testers? Seeing as how it's not been released yet, they would have to be. So lay them on me, it's good to know the good and the bad with this amount of coin.


----------



## snerd (May 4, 2015)

BTW, very sweet setup you have!


----------



## Tailgunner (May 4, 2015)

TImsytanker said:


> My setup 1



Nice setup! 

I'm thinking about buying a Black Pearl FPV setup for my Phantom 2.


----------



## TImsytanker (May 5, 2015)

Best thing is to check the various DJI forums and draw your own conclusions. I am going to hold off buying one until any snags have been ironed out, DJI have the habit of letting the users find any faults their products and then try to fix them with a new firmware build.


----------



## TImsytanker (May 5, 2015)

The Black Pearl is a great bit of kit but you need to add clover leaf and helicoil antenna to get good range.


----------



## TImsytanker (May 5, 2015)

The Black Pearl is a great bit of kit but you need to add clover leaf and helicoil antenna to get good range.


----------



## snerd (May 5, 2015)

TImsytanker said:


> Best thing is to check the various DJI forums and draw your own conclusions. I am going to hold off buying one until any snags have been ironed out, DJI have the habit of letting the users find any faults their products and then try to fix them with a new firmware build.


Are you talking about earlier versions? I know there were problems, I read the forums a little last month. But I didn't know they had released the new 3 version for anyone to complain about. I do hear their customer service sucks. 


Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TImsytanker (May 5, 2015)

My DJI Phantom V2 transmitter with Black Pearl and long range antenna.


----------



## TImsytanker (May 5, 2015)

*New*Just saw this user on FB post his initial video with the P3 and there is a lot of shake, jello going on. I don't know if this is due to the gimbal or just the lack of using a ND filter to slow the shutter down. Has any other early adapters seen this with the units currently arriving?



Got this off a forum. May be just a faulty unit.


----------



## TImsytanker (May 5, 2015)

Check out forums like PhantomPilots, read as much as you can before parting with your cash. The Phantom 3 looks like being an amazing piece of kit and I WILL get one. Just going to wait a bit.... Looks like there is already a firmware update for it!


----------



## snerd (May 5, 2015)

I went ahead and pre-ordered one. I hear they may be very hard to come by without doing so.


----------



## snerd (May 5, 2015)

Looks like he's already went up $10 since 2 days ago! 

Amazon.com DJI Phantom 3 Professional Pro Quadcopter Drone with Gimbal-Stabilized 4K UHD Video Camera 2 DJI Extra Batteries Prop Guards 2 SanDisk Extreme PLUS 64GB UHS-I U3 Micro SDXC Memory Cards and Reader Koozam Light Strip and Headlight and Cloth Camera Photo


----------

